# Olly (Birman), Hamish (Ragdoll) and Lily (Miscellaneous , supposed to be ragdoll cross oriental))



## Kerry20042006 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

what a beautiful trio!


----------



## Kerry20042006 (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you, they are so friendly, funny and good company.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

They are gorgeous


----------

